# Troops may stay in Afghanistan, MacKay hints



## bran (30 Sep 2009)

Interesting story from CBC.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2009/09/29/afghanistan-mackay.html


----------



## Occam (30 Sep 2009)

Why is this news?  Oh right, it's the CBC reporting it.   :  

The government announced that we would have at least *some* personnel there after the 2011 deadline a long time ago.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canadavotes/story/2008/09/10/harper-afghanistan.html



> Troops would stay 'in some technical capacities'
> 
> The Tory government, supported by the Liberals, extended the military mission in Kandahar province to 2011 earlier this year, with a shift to emphasize the mission's priorities to reconstruction and development in the region.
> 
> ...



Oh look - it's even from the CBC website.  I guess they have short memories in the newsroom.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Sep 2009)

Perhaps it's a matter of terminology and the civilian-audience mindset. 

Previously stating Canada would provide technical advisors (notwithstanding OMLT troops still get shot at), versus now emphasizing providing development personnel security (oh, PRT folks get shot at too), may _suggest_ more risk to troops remaining in country.

With an election potentially in the offing, even _hinting_ that troops may remain in harm's way beyond 2011 is a pretty interesting "trial balloon."

Now, if I was of a _quid pro quo_ mind, I may see a linkage between a reported Canadian exemption to the US Buy American legislation, NATO's and Obama's request for additional allied troops, and MacKay's "hint."  

I'm just sayin'   :nod:


----------



## Jammer (30 Sep 2009)

This was always a given...not news to most of us.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Previously stating Canada would provide technical advisors (notwithstanding OMLT troops still get shot at), versus now emphasizing providing development personnel security (oh, PRT folks get shot at too), may _suggest_ more risk to troops remaining in country.


Zackly - it'll be interesting to see how such protective forces can be "messaged" into being "non-combat" assets.



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> With an election potentially in the offing, even _hinting_ that troops may remain in harm's way beyond 2011 is a pretty interesting "trial balloon."
> 
> Now, if I was of a _quid pro quo_ mind, I may see a linkage between a reported Canadian exemption to the US Buy American legislation, NATO's and Obama's request for additional allied troops, and MacKay's "hint."


Good catch on both points - but how does one "square the circle" in light of last year's motion in Parliament saying no more Canadian troops in Kandahar by end of 2011 (the PM and other Ministers have referred to this as a rationale behind "the mandate is clear)?  To me, it's pretty clear that the wording there means "Canadian troops to be replaced entirely by Afghan troops by end of 2011."


----------



## bran (30 Sep 2009)

I figured that for most on this site, hearing this wouldn't really be news. I just thought i'd post it anyways.


----------



## Occam (30 Sep 2009)

ONT said:
			
		

> I figured that for most on this site, hearing this wouldn't really be news. I just thought i'd post it anyways.



Yup, definitely well worth discussing.  If there was any doubt, my snarky attitude was directed at the CBC, and not you.


----------



## bran (30 Sep 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> Yup, definitely well worth discussing.  If there was any doubt, my snarky attitude was directed at the CBC, and not you.


Yeah I know it was towards them haha


----------



## Spr.Earl (10 Oct 2009)

Yes/maybe the pointy end i.e. Inf./Eng will be given a break but we will still be in the Sand Box for years to come.
Just look at KAF and there is your answer.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (10 Oct 2009)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> Yes/maybe the pointy end i.e. Inf./Eng will be given a break but we will still be in the Sand Box for years to come.
> Just look at KAF and there is your answer.


yes! Your pointy end doesnt  involve Arty or Recce or tanks...Can I borrow your car while your gone back over? lol


----------

